
Show HN: Add text captions to video easily - coryl
http://videocaptionmaker.com/
======
coryl
I just launched a Mac app that lets you easily burn in text captions and
subtitles to video.

Its very simple to use, just set start/end time and text values in a form.

I've been noticing the popularity of text in social media videos. Before I
made this I used Adobe Premiere to add captions, but those professional
softwares are more expensive and have complicated interfaces. I figured social
media marketers would want something simpler that they could use without
becoming video editing experts, or be able to task it to an intern who can
pick it up in seconds.

